# HGH for anti-aging dosing



## lfod14 (May 4, 2020)

As much as I'd like to add gH for the fat loss and gains side, I simply can't afford it in those dosages. However, I'm also kinda an anti-aging nut and (I think) rationalize those types of dosages. Anybody using it for those purposes? I've read of people dosing from .5-1iu and getting the anti-aging benefits. 

Also stupid question as far as skin changes, when it comes to growth and skin, it it actually FIXING ie: removing small wrinkles and lines, or is it just temporarily hiding them while you're using the stuff.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 4, 2020)

thats a pretty good question. i dont know from personal experience but i was told from people who have used it that they really didnt notice any of those effects. i also was told if your not prepared to go at least 6 months you are just wasting your money...never heard of a 1 iu..2-3 is whats recommended for those benefits if they happen. What i read on line and what people tell me that have used it are different. 

  All i can suggest is do weeks of reading everything you can and then you need to make sure you have a reliable source if you decide to move forward....im sure someone on here will chime in.


----------



## Tatlifter (May 4, 2020)

I'm not sure if there is anything that is "anti aging"

However HGH can have benefits to make you feel better, sleep better, and look better with certain doses.

Like stated above plan on doing this long term and or at least 6 months to a year as it will take several months to start seeing benefits.

I was always told 1-2 IUs for a woman and 3-5 for men However I believe with real Pharma hgh those doses could be lower.

Do lots of research before spending big bucks on this.  Decide if its for you and if you can afford it.  Go to a hormone replacement doctor and see if you could get him to help you so you know what you are getting and how much you should use.


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (May 5, 2020)

One of the main organs in anti-aging medicine and longevity are epiphysis and pituitary gland (you may know that the pituitary gland releasing growth hormone). The epiphysis is considered the "supervisor" of the endocrine system. This is because it controls the activity of the hypothalamus and pituitary gland. What can improve the work of epiphysis? – the epiphysis peptides for example.

I heard that for rejuvenation you will require larger doses of 15-20 units of somatotropin per day divided into 2 injections. The first dose is administered subcutaneously in the morning when the concentration of GH in the blood is minimal. The second dose is given at lunchtime or when you get back from work. Therapists recommend taking the drug for 6 months. After the cycle it is important to take a break of 2-3 months. I would advise you to look at the results of various studies first to see if you should start the cycle (including your budget). Or if it is possible to consult your doctor as the dosage and duration of the cycle may be individual.

There are also opinions and studies that the results of growth hormone in the case of rejuvenation were not as convincing as in mice for various reasons. Besides, growth hormone injections in youth (I mean children with HGH deficiency) can be beneficial, while in adults there is a possibility of side effects and so on.  

I agree with others - do lots of research first.


----------



## Gabriel (May 5, 2020)

My girl has been on HGH for 5 months now...........1-sleep improved the first night................2-fat is melting off without doing anything.....3-face is starting to look younger...She has been taking 2iu's of HGH    Mon-Fri...........I also have a friend that has just started taking HGH  at 3iu's a day..He called me the other day praising it......the cost is way down...However min 6 months is the protocol..


----------

